# Cooking Eggs



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Dont fancy getting salmonella by drinking raw eggs! Whats the best way to cook them to get the most protein? Boiled? Or doesnt it matter?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

put them in a microwave for 30 secs ment to eliminate the chance of selmonella...

or omelette is my fave


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Uuurgh!

That was minging, had only one, half warm egg with about 150mm of milk, took 3 goes to drink it, I nearly threw up twice!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

as db said you can nuke them for a few seconds... but I have a different view about eggs... I will cobble together bit of info from other posts I've made on the subject in the past but here is a starter for 10...:

IMHO it is fine to eat raw eggs - and that you can digest them - or at least the protein in them. To digest protein it has to be denatured, esentialy this destroys/or alters the structrure of the protein and it can thus be broken up into amino acids. protein can be denatured by a number of things - heat being just one, Acid also works well, therfore stomach acid will denature the egg protein fine. IF the chicken that lays the egg is a carrier of salmonella then it can be passed on in th egg and only heating it at a high temprature will kill it - however this risk is almost nil if the hen is healthy.

One thing to be aware of is that not all eggs are 'good' (or bad for that matter). Always choose a free range or organic egg as the fatty acids in the yolk are good ones... barn, battery or other commercial eggs are to be avoided, as the fatty acid structure is different (due to the hen's diet and lifestyle) and are the main reason why eggs have had a bad press in the past... This is the main reason y I have my own chickens as I know what goes in and that they have a natrual, healthy lifestyle....


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Fair play to anyone who can eat a raw egg, when i was a kid i dint cook ;one enough and was ill for days....now i can eat them but VERY well cooked!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Inch High said:


> Uuurgh!
> 
> That was minging, had only one, half warm egg with about 150mm of milk, took 3 goes to drink it, I nearly threw up twice!


ok i have 5 eggs in a micro for 30 secs added to 400ml of milk abit of honey...and hotchocolate or nesquick mix tastes bloody good imo


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> ok i have 5 eggs in a micro for 30 secs added to 400ml of milk abit of honey...and hotchocolate or nesquick mix tastes bloody good imo


i agree, quality throthy quick nutritious meal. Orange juice, 4 eggs and flavourless Whey, now we're talkin.Whey is pretty pointless as i have all the protein i need but thickens it up nicely.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

I usually have scrambles eggs.

4 eggs, bit of milk, 3 pieces of toast, with a good bit of cheese on. Tastes good.

Duno if you loose any nutrition doing this?

Prob in microwave for 4 mins (ish)

Up to you!


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

I put two eggs in a bowl. Add two teaspoons of milk. Beat well. Put in microwave on full power for about 1 minute until a little liqid is left on top. Then mash em up with a fork.

Whats the difference between an egg an a wa*nk? You can't beat a wa*nk.


----------

